# Well, I'm back from my dress fitting and I'm bawling my eyes out



## xpatchx

My brothers had my dress for months, and I went over today cause he's taken it all in.
He's done a fabulous job, he really has. you couldn't tell it's been taken in or anything. He helped me into it, laced me up, we put the underskirt on, my shrug, and my veil. He almost cried and told me I looked gorgeous.
He helped me downstairs and took some photos... and I hate it.
I just look like a massive puffball, and it doesn't flatter my shape at all. It doesn't pull me in in the right places, and I just look terrible. I'm waiting on my brother emailing me the pics so I can take a better look, but I'm heartbroken.

I've told my OH that I hated it, and he said we can get a new one, a proper one, but after all the hard work my brothers put into this one, (and we can't REALLY afford another) I HAVE to wear this one.

I always hear people say "When I tried my dress on I felt like the most beautiful woman in the world"
I didn't.
I know my brother wouldn't lie, he's a very straight talking guy, but we have different views on beautiful.

Has anyone else had this? I don't know what to do, I'm just so upset. In my head I always thought I'd look beautiful.
Someone make me feel better before I break something?


----------



## honeybee2

lets see the pics hun, it cant be as bad as you think!


----------



## Redfraggle

Oh sweetheart. :hugs: I bet your brother is right and you look stunning! Is there any chance this is just last minute wobbles about your dress? Or is there anything that can be done to improve it? You're right, everyone should feel like a princess on their wedding day.

Can we see pictures of it?


----------



## xpatchx

I've got the photos on my memory card but for some reason I can only see the damn things on my printer and not on the pc. Trying to figure out why.

I don't know I just didn't feel how I wanted to feel. I wanted to look stunning and feel it, and I felt horrible. I smiled and agreed with my brother and SIL so they didn't feel mad at me for all the work my brother's put into it.

OH keeps trying to phone me cause he wants me to buy another dress on our credit card, but I just can't do that. It's too much to put on our card again, and my brothers spent 3 days straight sewing!


----------



## Tiff

Definitely lets see the pictures hunny! There may be ideas that we can think of to either add/change so you feel more special in it :hugs:

We will find a way! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

right. you need to feel gorgeous. that's it. end of. I'm sure your brother will totally understand! I'd like to think so anyway... 

really want to see the pics!


----------



## xpatchx

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Untitled-3.png

Bleurgh. It just looks horrid around the tummy/waist area..


----------



## Tiff

Are you wearing any sort of control things underneath it or just relying on the boning of the dress. Personally I don't think it looks bad but I know what its like when YOU don't see what the rest of us see.

Truthfully I didn't even look at the tummy area when looking at the picture! I looked at the flower detail on the boobs haha:), the veil and your hair.... then the hem!


----------



## xpatchx

My hairs gonna be long and curly. I'm just relying on the corsetting in the dress, but my OH (who hasn't seen the pics but has heard me explain what I dont like) said he can pay out for some proper support underwear. Not sure where to get it though? Needs to be for my tummy.

Sometimes I look at it and go "Hmm, actually, when I look at the whole lot and not just my tummy, it looks lovely, then I look and think "Bleurgh, it's not what I imagined"


----------



## booflebump

I'm too busy looking at your fab boobs and gorgeous dress detailing to notice anything about your tummy. And when I do look, it's looks lovely and flat to me! If you feel self conscious, I'm sure it's nothing a bit of support underwear couldn't help with :hugs:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

personally, its not at all bad as you think. I can understand why your feeling like it though hun- I did before my last dress fitting. I only weighed like 7lb more than I do now but with the weight loss, my hair and make up trial done it made so much difference in how I felt and how the whole look was put together.

The bottom of the corset is very pronounced and it draws your attention to that area which is why your worrying about it so much.

Trust me, a good pair of pull in pants WILL work wonders and give a smooth silhouette.

I think the dress is very pretty and your gorgeous anyway. We are our worst critics but everyone will think you look beautiful on the day but if your upset they will sense it, so its important to feel happy and do what is needed to make you happy!

If I saw you walking through a church now- I would instantly think 'what a classy bride'. You do look every inch bridal in it!


----------



## xpatchx

Thanks everyone, and special thanks HB. I DO want some control undies. I've looked at (fitting name too... ) the superfit Amelia in Debenhams (£50 EEK... but OH wanted to buy a new dress so I think £50 is a good deal!)

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...ome~Lingerie~Shapewear+&amp;+control+lingerie

Can it really make that much of a diff?


----------



## azoebuddy

U look beautiful :) maybe a lil underwear for support and piece of mind? My find wore long shorts,corset and dress corset at her wedding,pickle to get out of but its helped make her feel better :) u can get stuff from marks and spensors,bbs,loads of other underwear shop.:) xxx


----------



## honeybee2

yes they do! I'm wearing support undies- I'm not a small girl either but man do those babys work!


----------



## xpatchx

Hmm, I need to see before and after pics. I've seen them on Gok Wan and they really do seem to make a difference, but not sure what ones to get haha


----------



## NuKe

ok I'm just gonna say it. I DO think it makes your tummy look big. Probably a lot bigger than it actually is. 

BUT... like the other girls have said- SHAPEWEAR SHAPEWEAR SHAPEWEAR!!! I'm wearing a one-piece that goes from my knees (like shorts) up to just under my bust and also had straps over my shoulders. I do have a pair of control pants but find that I get some serious over-hang at the top cuz they're so tight! I got mine from debenhams! I reckon it'll change the whole look! (you look stunning by the way!)


----------



## xpatchx

Hm, I've seen those ones Nuke, but I've got a strapless dress so can't have them =(

What do you think of this one?

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...ome~Lingerie~Shapewear+&amp;+control+lingerie


----------



## NuKe

you'd need to try that on, i tried one of those on and cuz im a little taller than average it wasnt long enough and instead of just holding my boobs in place it pinned them to my waist :rofl:


----------



## xpatchx

Yeah that's my issue too. I'm 6foot so thats not gonna work then. Wonder if I can get "tall" shapewear?


----------



## NuKe

thats like the one i have only mind was NOT that price :shock:
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...ome~Lingerie~Shapewear+&amp;+control+lingerie


what about this?
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...ome~Lingerie~Shapewear+&amp;+control+lingerie


----------



## xpatchx

Those ones just roll down! I've got one, and it's not long enough for my HUGELY LONG torso... =(


----------



## cherry22

The dress is lovely hun!!! And slimming pants will work wonders for the tum tum!!

Or a long corset underneath but that will proberly cost more than a good pair of control pants!!

xx


----------



## xpatchx

Maybe this?

https://www.littlewoods.com/intimat...en=/b/1724/s/price,1/o/2&trail=1589-1710-1724


----------



## xpatchx

Well our budget is about £50?

I just need it to be long enough to not roll up/down and to pull me in!!

Probably gonna try this one.
https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/pro...Uid=3985&lpgUid=11148671#colour:1208,size:38E

As it has a long length so should work!


----------



## cherry22

Just been looking on ebay at spanx and they have pairs that have extra long bodies on them for about £30!! xx


----------



## Timid

Gorgeous dress, but you definitely need some shapewear.

You can actually get shapewear of lots of different types in TK Maxx - I've bought lots of bits from there so check it out - they're super cheap.

From a technical point of view; the reason why your tummy looks more pronounced is the cut of the bottom of the bodice area. This could easily rectified by making the bottom of the bodice area asymmetrical instead of pointy at the middle. If it's asymmetrical, the eye is drawn to the smallest part (your waist) rather than the widest part (where the point bit is). If you wanted to ask your brother to alter the dress, this is the part that I would ask him to focus on.

The dress is amazing though, but perhaps you'd be happier if you could see yourself in other dresses too so you know what actually works for you.

Good Luck.

Tx


----------



## Tiff

cherry22 said:


> Just been looking on ebay at spanx and they have pairs that have extra long bodies on them for about £30!! xx

I totally SWEAR by Spanx!!!! Power Panties FTW!!!! :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

I can't find any spanx except on eBay and shops that don't look trusted =(

I'm probably gonna go for the Amelia. If it doesn't fit I can take it back down to Debenhams.


----------



## xpatchx

Update - My brother took me on the hour round trip to Lakeside shopping centre and I found a lovely swimsuit looking magic underwear set, and it pulls me in lovely and tight. My brother also told me the bottom of my dress wasn't pulled in properly, cause he couldn't lace it right as there was no zip in it (he's still sewing it back together) so the reason it looked huge at the bottom of the bodice was because it was loose, it wasn't done up haha!

I'm going over in a few days to try it on again with the underwear, and it done up properly! :D


----------



## mumandco

Bet it will make a huge dif with the underwear and the dress being done up properly,I hope you feel like a princess when you try it on again


----------



## honeybee2

ooo remember to send us pics!


----------

